# mystery film



## nealjpage (Feb 1, 2007)

So, I bought a Watson film loader off eBay and it came pre-loaded with some unknown type of film.  I'm almost sure it's fogged, but I'd like to try using it anyways.  I shot a roll of stuff around the yard, so it's not important, but i wanna try to process it.  How would you guys recommend I process it?  Is there a way that I can develop a bit of it without any images on it to see what speed is written on the edge of the film?

What do I do?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 1, 2007)

If it was me... I would load four or five frames...  Shoot it at 100 and develope as if it was 100... The odds are with you.  From the way it looks you can tell what the asa should be most likely.  Then try four more frames to be sure.  I would also keep the chemicals to use over since with that small a load you wont be messin up.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 1, 2007)

Cut off an inch or so dip it in fixer, to see if there are any labels or text on the edges


----------



## JamesD (Feb 1, 2007)

Jeff Canes said:


> Cut off an inch or so dip it in fixer, to see if there are any labels or text on the edges



If you dip film in fixer without developing it first, you'll get no markings on the edge, just clear film.  So do this, but first, dunk it in some developer (in the dark or in a daylight tank) for a few minutes first.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 1, 2007)

why not just shoot a couple of images you never know you might get a masterpiece


----------



## nealjpage (Feb 3, 2007)

Well, I was processing som 400 Tri-X and figured I'd throw the unknown roll in the tank with the other roll.  Well, turns out that it's Kodak Tri-X, but it doesn't have a speed written along the edge.  It says "Kodak Safety Film" and "Kodak Tri-X Pan Film".  Is this the old version of 125 Plus-X?  Probably 100 ASA?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 3, 2007)

no tri x was always 400

plus x was 125

single x was 25 or 32 i forget now


----------

